

RestKit Object Mapping with RubyMotion - rbxbx
http://thunderboltlabs.com/posts/restkit-object-mapping-with-rubymotion

======
axx
I would love to see your blogpost on <http://rubymotion-tutorials.com/> \- we
try to gather good resources for RubyMotion developers. :)

